# cheapest place to buy zyklene?



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i remember a thread about zyklene and someone mentioned a websit that sold 20 x 450g capsules for £18.00 - i purchased some at the time and my mom has since been using them for her dog but i cannot for the life of me remeber where i had them from. does anyone have any idea of the website. my mom needs more but everywhere else seem to be a lot more expensive


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I used Zylkene for Dogs & Cats


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Dally Banjo said:


> I used Zylkene for Dogs & Cats


thanks for that
i've just managed to find the email for my last order. it was medicanimal where i had mine from but the price has gone up now so they are the same price as where you get yours from


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

They're 96p per capsule from Animed, free delivery. Is that any better?
Zylkene Capsules - Priced Per Tablet - 450mg - Animed Direct


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

havoc said:


> They're 96p per capsule from Animed, free delivery. Is that any better?
> Zylkene Capsules - Priced Per Tablet - 450mg - Animed Direct


I see they also carry an alternative to feliway, which is much cheaper: de-stress?

Does anyone have any experience with this? If it works as well as faliway, I am really tempted to order it. Even with the extra shipping cost, it would work out a lot cheaper, especially if I order zylkene and other products with them as well


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jiskefet said:


> I see they also carry an alternative to feliway, which is much cheaper: de-stress?
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this? If it works as well as faliway, I am really tempted to order it. Even with the extra shipping cost, it would work out a lot cheaper, especially if I order zylkene and other products with them as well


Do you mean this one...........Pet Remedy De-Stress Diffuser With 48ml Refill - Animed Direct

I have just bought it for Meeko who is going through a bit of "vet stress" and he doesnt seem to be benefiting from it at all,it has a really strong,not very pleasant smell which he appears to dislike.
He does however respond very well to feliway,luckily I ordered a refill of that too


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Animeddirect, 30p a tablet for cats 75mg,free postage


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Animeddirect, 30p a tablet for cats 75mg


That's the most expensive way to buy it. You're paying for the capsules which you open, empty and throw away.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Can it be bought loose then, only ever seen the capsules, bought in a pack last time


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Have you looked at the price of Lactium products in boots, same stuff


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Never head of it, what is it sold for in boots, and which area would i find it in, i will look though, thanks


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just googled lactium in boots and no results


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

jaycee05 said:


> Never head of it, what is it sold for in boots, and which area would i find it in, i will look though, thanks


Boots Pharmaceuticals ReBalance calm capsules - 14 capsules - Boots

Supplements section, calmer for women usually, it also contains magnesium another calmer

http://www.boots.com/en/Everyday-Stress/Equilibrium-FAQs/

Also see here

NATURES PLUS Animal Parade Warm Milk - 30 Tablets | Healthstore


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you, that is useful to know, could do with some myself at the moment lol


----------

